
The New MacBook Pro: Unfixable, Unhackable, Untenable - robomartin
http://m.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/06/opinion-apple-retina-displa/
======
droob
I'll take a lighter, cooler laptop over a "hackable" one any day, if that's
the tradeoff.

You notice things like weight, fan noise, and heat every day, but it's easy to
get hung up on the idea that someday you might need to swap hard drives maybe.
Maybe I'm just lucky or gentle, but I got nine years of life out of my TiBook
and couldn't be happier with the Air that replaced it.

------
realize
It is worth pointing out that this guy is biased. His business, iFixit, is
based on third party repairs. If this trend towards un-repairability continues
it will threaten his business.

For the rest of us, who cares if third parties can't repair our MacBooks, just
take them to Apple. I'd rather have thinner and more integrated hardware.

------
nnutter
reprint of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4115942>

------
Void_
I'm not a fan of the new MacBook, but this article is stupid.

Too much exaggeration, even changing facts.

